# Muscle wastage, high withers



## Nonyabusiness (21 May 2013)

My saddle was fitted correctly by a trained saddle fitter about three months ago now as my old saddle sat too low on her withers. Now I know horses can and do change shape but can this happen this quickly? My horse seems to have dipped on either side of her withers leaving a large hollow, white hairs are showing. When touched in this area and down her spine to where the saddle sits, pommel, she dips away from it. It doesn't affect riding her or at least doesn't seem to have she's sound on the front and back legs. Concerned that I'm causing pain, do I get the saddle re checked, it's a changeable gullet saddle so change the gullet? When the saddle was fitted we went through loads of saddles b4 settling with the this one. I do have a gel front riser as I was told it need rising at the front. (Sadly and yes I know I need shooting but I haven't used it every time) 

Is this being caused by the saddle? 

How do I build this area up again?


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 May 2013)

If the horse has hollows behind the shoulder I would say he saddle is too narrow thing is once you have hollows any saddle will now sit in the hollows so you need a wider saddle with shims to fill the hollows until the muscle comes back, this takes time using any kind of pad will just make it tighter, look on Lavinia Mitchells website she is a remedial saddle fitter and deals with this kind of problem.


----------



## Nonyabusiness (21 May 2013)

Thanks pink ill have a look


----------



## mandwhy (22 May 2013)

Lavinia Mitchell's website is great and has some really good pictures of muscle wastage. 

It is quite common if a saddle is slightly too wide to need a front riser while the muscle bulks out, so if your saddle is too narrow then I imagine a front riser will only make it narrower at the front but I can't say for sure.

 Have a look on the master saddlers website, there are some simple tips on saddle fitting such as run your hand down the front of the saddle where it meets her shoulder, does it feel like it is too tight and might restrict her shoulder movement (bearing in mind the point of her shoulder needs to move back a fair way). There are also some YouTube videos on saddle fitting, type in 'schleese saddle fitting' those are really useful. I just try to have a vague idea of fit myself so I am not blindly trusting professionals who can and do get it wrong.


----------



## Nonyabusiness (22 May 2013)

lavina's web site is great.... it has really opend my eyes to what my problem is.... saddle to narrow. so off to get new gullet bar and work her top line back up again..... 

thanks peep's


----------



## miss_wilson (22 May 2013)

Sounds like she is quite sore, may be best to get that treated before putting another saddle on??


----------



## CBAnglo (22 May 2013)

Saddle is too narrow and is rubbing (that is what caused the white hairs).

How big is the horse/breed/age and what make and size is the saddle?


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2013)

It's not uncommon for horses changing a lot to need monthly fittings here one I owned went through a stage of fortnightly fittings.
I would get a professional to refit the saddle.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 May 2013)

I would not be riding if I did not find Lavina no one else could help me, I have a horse now happy to be ridden his going so well and has totally changed shape.


----------



## sbloom (25 May 2013)

The white hairs are likely from the old saddle, not definitely, but highly likely.  They take a while to come through.

If this saddle is too low in front it will lift at the back, which is what your old one may have been doing, and that movement can cause white hairs just as a much as pressure from a too narrow saddle.  

Please have a fitter check it if you are not sure, or post good photos on here and I, and others I am sure, can have a look and advise.  Yes you will need at least a thick pad, but you must shim with care, you must stop movement in the saddle as well as making it the "right" width.


----------

